# Serie A 29 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

AC Milan v Siena

29/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (25) 
Bologna v Juventus

29/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  4.00 3.20 1.85 All Bets (23) 
Catania v Udinese

29/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.55 2.90 2.75 All Bets (24) 
Chievo v Lazio

29/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  3.10 3.00 2.25 All Bets (24) 
Fiorentina v Inter

29/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  3.00 3.10 2.25 All Bets (24) 
Genoa v Cagliari

29/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.60 3.40 5.50 All Bets (24) 
Lecce v Palermo

29/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.55 2.90 2.75 All Bets (24) 
Roma v Sampdoria

29/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (25) 
SSC Napoli v Reggina

29/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.45 3.75 6.75 All Bets (24) 
Torino v Atalanta

29/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.30 2.90 3.10 All Bets (24)


----------

